# Need a little insight.. Or a lot



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

First I apologize for this being so long! Please bear with me..

A couple buddies and my self have really gotten obsessed with wade fishing over the last year. Living in weatherford (20 mins west of ft worth) we don't get a ton of chances to get down there. But plan on hitting salt any time I have a chance, drive 6hrs twice in two days doesn't bother me. I'm dedicated. Since I was a kid I've wade fished the surf and done quiet well at times. I fish for cats and stripers (live/artificial) up here 4 days a week. But inshore fishing, wade fishing (bays/flats) specifically is my new obsession. I love it even though I haven't done that great yet. But what I have accomplished has been gratifying enough to make me want it more and more. I know with any kind of fishing there are concepts, techniques and strategies; for this type of fishing, some of which I'm sure I don't know or understand yet; as i am a rookie right now, but I'm sure the guys on here can help me out tremendously. But when I decide I wanna learn it I'm dedicated. So weekend before last (April 13-14) I decided to meet my buddy Hunter down at galveston Saturday and get some fishing in and head out Sunday afternoon. 

Saturday evening I arrived (traffic was awful) he took me to a marsh he'd previously fished the evening before and caught a few decent trout and one nice flounder using TTF red killers in straw/white. We caught a few more decent ones (17in range) as we saw them rounding up balls of what looked like shad fry. I believe that we would have done better if we down sized to maybe a tandem rig with 1/16oz jig heads and curly tail grubs on spinning tackle? 

Then Sunday mornin we waded off sportsman rd (didn't get on the water till 930am long story not worth tellin) nothin but two bites. There were several other waders fishing as well, not doing any good. Several center consoles on the move frequently. So I assume they were havin the same luck, could be wrong though. The weather wasn't the best a day before I showed up I was told, kinda had it stirred up. Then proceeded to the state park (11ish am) which looked promising. TONS of bait everywhere. But nothing chasing them. My buddy hunter caught one rat red. But I believe we were too late maybe? We're kind of new to this type of fishing but workin our tales off, and more than willing to keep doing so. Water clarity wasn't great either (8-10in). I came home Sunday evening but Hunter is doin some paintless dent repair work down there so he's gonna keep at it. Any criticism or pointers in technique and strategy would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for reading I know it was a book lol 


Lures used..
TTF Redkillers, KFM, Hackeberry Hustler. 1/4oz jig heads

Pink Corkys


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*that's wade fishing!*

your on the right track....as for sportsman rd forget it...IMO..the better fishing is coming.

that's a long drive so in my opinion the best bang for your buck would be to fish the surf in the next few weeks and thru the summer....you can keep up with the conditions via the net & web cams (swellinfo.com or call some of the local bait shops...rusty hook, west beach bait/etc/etc) and ask about the surf conditions.

It's getting close to hitting that magic 70degrees and once it does the shrimp and trout will be there...search this site for a bunch of threads regarding wade fishing the beachfront...

especially when we have a few days of steady lite SE winds which will blow that green water right to the beach! when that happens you can bet every 2cooler will be hitting the beach!

speckcaster


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for tips man! I really appreciate it! I'll be around Port A first of may then Freeport/Surfside end of May. Then will try to get down one or two weekends a month there out. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

been trying to find out is the water warm enough to wet wade or should we bring wadders


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Like spec said You need to head down when the surf goes off here in the summer man. I always have luck catching off the seawall wading the surf in galvy. 

Sportsman road can be a tough place to fish though. Ive gone down there plenty of times and have been skunked. I like to go kinda back in the those flats and use Gulp shrimp or Chickenboys on Jig heads and nail the flounder.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

First off, I'd also like to add that last saturday was tough fishing. A friend of mine & I fished a tournament and got 7 keepers total for our effort. There were only 4 redfish weighed in because there were only 4 caught among over 100 fishermen. Sometimes you get skunked. Grind it out and learn from it.
Second, the water is chilly! I wore jeans and thermals under my breathables and I wouldn't have minded an extra layer. Don't even think about wet wading untill all these cool fronts are done.
Third, the surf won't turn on untill the water's about 65. After that it's magic.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Well again thank y'all for the replies! They help a lot! Yessir I know what you mean sometimes they're just off. And that's why it's called fishin, I've waded the surf many times and caught a few fish, never limited out. How are you going about it? The same way as wadding the bay? Fish the wade gut and first gut from the sand bar using artificials? Poppin corks? Spoons? Or free lining live croaker? (I've noticed some don't particularly care for that) thanks again fellas!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Watch Tides*

Good advice above, including doing search on here for more discussion. The other thing that is different to your freshwater experience is tides. You want tidal movement in the bays or surf for best fishing. For the surf, depending on where you plan to fish, check this website:

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/tide_predictions.shtml?gid=232

There are others, this is just the one I use. Check Galveston Bay Entrance, Galveston Pleasure Pier, and San Luis Pass. They'll all be pretty close, but sometimes you'll see a 1/2 hour difference or so and that can make a difference. In the surf, some will argue incoming versus outgoing, which is best, but I think it just needs to be moving.

As you get closer to your actual fishing day, check the actual conditions at this NOAA site:

http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/geographic.html

There are no longer active stations at Galveston Pleasure Pier or San Luis Pass, so just go with Galveston Bay Entrance. Sometimes wind conditions can make a big difference on the tide prediction.

Also as you get closer, check out the webcams. Here is my favorite:

http://www.g-townsurf.com/

Billy Blues also discusses surf conditions on his site, but he's a surfer, so take whatever he is saying as the opposite of what you want - good for surfers / bad for waders and vice versa.

Good luck man - nothing better than a turned on surf!


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot man! I will def check those out! Thats a ton of help I really appreciate it


----------

